# Hey, whatever happened to our StarKist class action settlement?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Remember that? The company was ordered to reimburse the public when they short-filled their cans? I filed for $50 in product vouchers redeemable for StarKist Tuna products on Sept 1, 2015. I know that many others here did also. 

Has anyone received their vouchers?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Final Approval Hearing: December 17, 2015 at 2:00 p.m.

https://www.tunalawsuit.com/Home.aspx


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Final Approval Hearing: December 17, 2015 at 2:00 p.m.
> 
> https://www.tunalawsuit.com/Home.aspx


Too bad the proposed settlement is limited. I'd love to see that witch Nancy Pelousey bankrupted.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Remember that? The company was ordered to reimburse the public when they short-filled their cans? I filed for $50 in product vouchers redeemable for StarKist Tuna products on Sept 1, 2015. I know that many others here did also.
> 
> Has anyone received their vouchers?


Haven't heard from them yet. I was just thinking about this the other day but got sidetracked.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Me three. Was wondering what's up.


----------

